# powder, face shots, and hucking cliffs



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

This pretty much sums up today. It was stupid deep and hardly anyone was where we were. 


jeri534 said:


> just another day out here in Utah
> 
> 72


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

You know what's cool about this thread? Me hating you.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

you know whats cooler? 10-16" forecasted for tonight


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Mehhhhh. Closing day tomorrow with an 8 foot base in the village. NEEDZ MOAR POWDER ARRRG.

If I can't enjoy Utah powder, then why do I have to deal with my dumb-as-rocks Mormon neighbors? Life's not fair.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I appreciate the snow more.  Not that that matters at all...

eight foot base? at the end of our season we literally ride on about a foot base or less.. like mud spot hopping.... always fun to clean the board everyday after that.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Meh, when you get spoiled like me, after a while you avoid groomers like the plague. I almost can't even have fun snowboarding unless it's on powder now :dunno:. Today was like kinda-icey groomers with fog, and I was just not feeling it, way too trivial. I could potentially do park, but park=injuries and I have no health-insurance or the ability to be injured. 

I think I will be doing some hiking at some point...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

BliND KiNK said:


> You know what's cool about this thread? Me hating you.


Ditto.

10char


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

david_z said:


> Ditto.
> 
> 10char


You were just here haha.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

snowvols said:


> You were just here haha.


Absence makes the heart grow fonder, no?

I'll tell you what it was really hard to leave Brighton on Thursday at 2pm when it had been dumping all day... really wish I could've stayed through the storm! Plus, I wanted another shot at Field Goal. One without tourists in the way


----------



## ginofultano (Feb 28, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> Mehhhhh. Closing day tomorrow with an 8 foot base in the village. NEEDZ MOAR POWDER ARRRG.
> 
> If I can't enjoy Utah powder, then why do I have to deal with my dumb-as-rocks Mormon neighbors? Life's not fair.


If your resort is closing with an 8 ft base, why dont you invest in a split board and skin your way to some back country powder?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I would be all over that if I wasn't a poor college student who just got his scholarship funding cut in over half for next year, despite having a 3.75 GPA. Gonna be working my ass off this Summer just to afford school.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

haha David. Today was killer we didn't even go to field goal today though. It was deeper today than it was last Sunday sorry. You stil got powder and spring days.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah I absolutely can't complain - it was the best trip we've taken in years we got the full smorgasbord of spring seasons; everything from pow to slush to corduroy, great weather and good people to ride with.

just jealous that's all!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

tele says we got 13" with forcast for another 8" of dry fluff...sadly we are closed during mid week


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> tele says we got 13" with forcast for another 8" of dry fluff...sadly we are closed during mid week


I wish season pass holders could just revolt and force the resorts to stay open longer despite losing money (obviously this makes no sense for them). 

Took work off last Thursday for the last great powder weekday at Alpental (Seattle area) but now we are limited to the weekends as well.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

schmitty34 said:


> I wish season pass holders could just revolt and force the resorts to stay open longer despite losing money (obviously this makes no sense for them).


^this

always seems a shame when there's so much base left... hmm, time to invest in some snowshoes for the hiking perhaps


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

haha, and yup, spring pow days limited to weekends? bah. even though i never get to hit it week days, sucks for peeps who can... oh yeh night riding stops just as it gets to daylight savings and longer days :laugh:


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Canyons, Snowbird, Park City. Friday to Sunday. Snowed 90% of the time. Best three days of boarding I have ever had. Thank you Utah and Ullr.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

we did Brighton, Bird, PowMow and two more days at Brighton, ending on Thursday right before you got there Tekniq33. 

Everyone I went with had multiple "Best run of my life!" moments.

A foot or more of fresh at Brighton on 4/3, on top of that 5-8" at Snowbird the following day, bluebird cords at Brighton on Wednesday and blizzard dumping snow at Brighton on Thurs. to end our trip as that most-recent storm front swept through. 

Really, really, really wished we could've stayed another day or two through the storm.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

grafta said:


> haha, and yup, spring pow days limited to weekends? bah. even though i never get to hit it week days, sucks for peeps who can... oh yeh night riding stops just as it gets to daylight savings and longer days :laugh:


Yep, hate that nights end so early too. With work and family, nights are sometimes the only times I can get up. Ditching work on a thursday for 18 inches of new was sweet, but I can't do that very often. 

Although, having the hills closed for days on end does let the snow accumulate (if it's actually snowing) and can make the days it does open pretty nice....if you can get there and don't mind the crowd.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

schmitty34 said:


> I wish season pass holders could just revolt and force the resorts to stay open longer despite losing money (obviously this makes no sense for them).
> 
> Took work off last Thursday for the last great powder weekday at Alpental (Seattle area) but now we are limited to the weekends as well.





grafta said:


> ^this
> 
> always seems a shame when there's so much base left... hmm, time to invest in some snowshoes for the hiking perhaps



or just not be lazy and hike up that shit


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

jeri534 said:


> or just not be lazy and hike up that shit


At least someone is keeping it real haha


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Don't recognize the terrain. What mountain is that jeri?
Also, what town do you live in out there? I'm looking to make the permanent trek out west to UT this coming fall and am fully open to suggestions as to which town I should drop anchor.
Thx.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

That was over in Powder Park in BCC. We took the long way there and found the cliff along the way. 

Salt Lake is the best place to set up shop. 30 mins to the top of the mountains and everything you need the city offers.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

--bigtime-- said:


> Don't recognize the terrain. What mountain is that jeri?
> Also, what town do you live in out there? I'm looking to make the permanent trek out west to UT this coming fall and am fully open to suggestions as to which town I should drop anchor.
> Thx.


It's not a resort, BCC backcountry, Powder Park from Mill D North Fork


----------

